# Im Expeirenced But Thinking Of Tryin Purple Maxx



## bottomsizzle (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Fellow Conisours,im Thinking Of Trying A New Nutrient On My Meds Called Purple Maxx Not For The Color Effect That Tricks The Novice But For The Claim Of Dense Flowers And Closer Devloping Areas,any One Know How This Effects Hydro,thanks And Keep Cannabis Chem Free


----------



## LiveHigh (Feb 3, 2008)

Dude I hate to be a nazi but that shit was hard to read. There really is no need to capitalize the first letter of every word.

As far as Purple Maxx goes, I have no idea. I like SensiGrow and SensiBloom and CNS17.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome let us know how your experiment goes! And Especially If It Makes Your Bud Turn Purple!


----------



## HippieMan (Feb 6, 2008)

people just soundin dumber and dumber, and weed is no excuse


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 6, 2008)

I've tried purple Max. It didnt turn my plants purple, but I did see quite a bit of frosting on the buds. Skunk#1


----------



## choppapocolypto (Mar 23, 2008)

I baught some purple maxx on friday my plants got darker and now they have purple veins on the leaves..... and the plants look stacked


----------



## remas32 (Apr 20, 2008)

did you water feed or foliar feed.


----------



## wcmcdowell (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been feeding two out of three of my plants with purple maxx. it is CRAZY the difference that I have seen. On the two plants that have been given PM every other watering there is ten times the amount of trichs than on the other plant.

Nothings turning purple either (the way i want it)

as far as the closeness or denseness of bud sites go, there is no visible difference between the plants. but im only four wks into flowering also.


----------



## JonnyDankness (Jan 30, 2009)

I've used purple maxx. I doubt you'd want to use it on every strain might not do anything outside of frost your kola's. I used it about a year ago on Jack herrer and a indica dominant blue berry I had. Amazing results especially with the flower hardener same makers as earth juice which I've had good luck with.
The Jack Herrer turned purple and pink with even blue accents it was amazing did'nt even want to sell any of that stuff.
Stick with the golden rule when it comes to new nutrient, either alot for a short amount of time or small doses over the plants life.
I did'nt use Purple maxx as a foilage spray anyone have good luck trying that?


----------



## SayWord (Jan 31, 2009)

would this be worth using on blueryders? blueberry x masterlow? to turn them purple i mean. because they prob have a purple trait right?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 31, 2009)

SayWord said:


> would this be worth using on blueryders? blueberry x masterlow? to turn them purple i mean. because they prob have a purple trait right?


brotha, no ones been on here fer a lick!


----------



## SayWord (Jan 31, 2009)

someone posted before me. the day before me. then the last post was from 08


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 31, 2009)

SayWord said:


> someone posted before me. the day before me. then the last post was from 08


Yer right. A guy w/11 posts!


----------



## SayWord (Jan 31, 2009)

elllllllllllllll oh ellllllllllllllll


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 31, 2009)

gimme some rep fer dat one!


----------



## SayWord (Jan 31, 2009)

return the favor geee!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 31, 2009)

remind me tomorrow wen I can give more out!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 31, 2009)

JonnyDankness said:


> I've used purple maxx. I doubt you'd want to use it on every strain might not do anything outside of frost your kola's.


you dont find frosting more desirable than color?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 31, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> you dont find frosting more desirable than color?


Are you seriously replying to this old ass thread?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 31, 2009)

i was stoned and looking through advanced cult., i didnt look at the date.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 31, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i was stoned and looking through advanced cult., i didnt look at the date.


Thats why this site kikks ass!!!!


----------



## SayWord (Jan 31, 2009)

plus rep me ho!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 31, 2009)

Though I already did, BIAAAATCH


----------



## JonnyDankness (Feb 5, 2009)

Ya I'd imagine it would bring out the purple pink or blue colors on it purple maxx is just the name people think only purple lol.
I've gotten blue pink and blue colors from this stuff kinda spendy save up and buy a gallon.


----------

